# Thuja schneiden oder nicht?



## Pammler (28. Sep. 2009)

Hallo, mal wieder eine Frage zum Garten,

wie ihr ja mittlerweile mitbekommen hab, schnipple ich an so manchen (oder will) im Garten rum. Was meint ihr, sollte ich die Spitzen dieser Thuja schneiden, das sie oben dichter werden oder soll die so weiterwachsen? Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher. Ich tät sie ja so 20 bis 30cm von oben abzwicken.


----------



## toschbaer (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Thuja schneiden oder nicht?*

Hallo Torsten,

Sichtschutz oder Hecke 


LG 
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Thuja schneiden oder nicht?*

wenn Hecke, dann schneide sie auf die gewünschte Höhe.
Für einen Sichtschutz warte noch 2 Jahre und kapp dann die Spitzen


----------



## Pammler (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Thuja schneiden oder nicht?*

Hallo Friedhelm.

Sichtschutz! Danke, dann warte ich.


----------

